# Second shooting interview today!



## jowensphoto (Oct 25, 2017)

I sent out a couple emails to local wedding photographers last week. Today, I have a meeting w a lady who also has a studio in town. I'm excited, and I've done this before, but any last minute advice?!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 25, 2017)

Nope.  You know what to do.  Good luck!


----------



## jowensphoto (Oct 25, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nope.  You know what to do.  Good luck!



Lol, thanks! I've got a gallery with full wedding that I seconded for as well as examples of other portraiture.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 25, 2017)

Not specifically photo related but...Remember that you’re also interviewing her to make sure it’s a good fit for you!  In all job interviews, it’s important not to just sell yourself but to get the info that you need to make your decision whether  taking the job will satisfy your requirements.

In addition to pay, I would think you’d want to know if you will be able to use your images in your portfolio?  Do you need to credit her or mention you were 2nd shooter when you do?  Will you edit yourself or turn in your sd cards?  Which shots will you be responsible for?  If she blogs or uses your photos for social media, will she credit you?  If she can’t make it to a shoot, will you become primary or does she have a backup?  If you become primary, how will that affect your pay?


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 25, 2017)

Just wanted to say, Good luck! I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## jowensphoto (Oct 25, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Not specifically photo related but...Remember that you’re also interviewing her to make sure it’s a good fit for you!  In all job interviews, it’s important not to just sell yourself but to get the info that you need to make your decision whether  taking the job will satisfy your requirements.
> 
> In addition to pay, I would think you’d want to know if you will be able to use your images in your portfolio?  Do you need to credit her or mention you were 2nd shooter when you do?  Will you edit yourself or turn in your sd cards?  Which shots will you be responsible for?  If she blogs or uses your photos for social media, will she credit you?  If she can’t make it to a shoot, will you become primary or does she have a backup?  If you become primary, how will that affect your pay?



Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to read your reply before I went in, but we covered almost all of your (very important!) points. 

She was awesome! We ended up talking for over 2 hours. I think we're going to do some collaborative non wedding stuff soon, and she'll let me know when she has


----------



## Braineack (Oct 25, 2017)

I forgot youre in the area, I could have use you a few weeks ago myself


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 25, 2017)

Glad it went well.  What will be the terms when you 2nd shoot for her?  Purely curiosity as I have no pro aspirations!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 25, 2017)

A long interview could be a good sign! hope it works out for you. We knew you've got what it takes!


----------



## jowensphoto (Oct 25, 2017)

Braineack said:


> I forgot youre in the area, I could have use you a few weeks ago myself



Well **** lol


----------



## jowensphoto (Oct 25, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Glad it went well.  What will be the terms when you 2nd shoot for her?  Purely curiosity as I have no pro aspirations!



So the lady I spoke with today doesn't take on as many weddings as I thought. She has a studio that consumes most of her work. But she has at least one next year, but already asked a lady to help her with. If that falls through, I'll be helping.

My seconding rate is anywhere from $50-100/hour. Factors include how well/how many times I've shot with the other lead, what I'm responsible for, if I can use the images and how desperate I am for cash (jk on the last one... kinda lol).

I have a meeting with another lady next week. That one is more promising in regard to events; she told me she's had to turn them down due to no second.

The lady today will be a great mentor. She loves knowledge sharing and is really amazing with studio lighting.


----------

